# 1st Pictures & Description & Settings for Pedders extreme Xa Coil Overs



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

One of our Aussie brothers installed the Xas in his GTO equivalant


Here are the pictures he supplied us on our pedders forum:






































Settings tested so far:
Front/Rear:
30/30 Feel the pain... 
21/18 Too rough for our roads I think
16/15 Current
0/0 What road?


What do these measurement indicate? 
1. the 30/30 is way too harsh
2. 21/18 settings are too harsh for street. We think this would be the settings for autocross and road racing
3. 16/15 or i that area is a setting for very aggressive street
4. 0/0 we think will be like OE

this report confirms the serious range in performance available for the dampers. For OE to beyond full race. This goes way beyond any other adjustable coil over out there for the GTO

So this is the very first report in the states for our Pedders eXgtreme Xa Coilovers. Just thought I should share them with everyone.

mike
dms


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice i am getting into buying a new suspension myself


----------

